# The Greater Monroe & Toledo Area 2012 Archery Schedule



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

May:
27 Lenawee 30 3D
26, 27, 28 Mudjaw Bowmen Memorial Day Weekend Shoot

June:
2 Mudjaw 14 Target NFAA Paper Shoot
10 Lincoln 30 3D
10Wildwood 30 3D
10Maybee 30 3D
17 Mudjaw 30 3D Father's Day Shoot
17 Tomahawk 30 Mixed Game
17 Winameg 30 3D
24 Lenawee 30 3D
24 Dundee 30 3D

July:
7 Mudjaw 14 Target NFAA Paper Shoot
8 Wildwood 30 3D
15 Canvasback 30 3D ladies shoot archery free
15 Tomahawk African Safari Shoot Reg. $10
15 Winameg 30 3D
22 Lenawee 30 3D
22 Lincoln 30 3D
Mudjaw Traditional Shoot & Swap Meet Weekend
TRADITIONAL ONLY
28 Mudjaw 15 Painted Animal Targets & 15 3D
29 Mudjaw 15 Painted Animal Targets & 15 3D
Swap Meet - 9am to 2pm each day.
$10 non-member fee for table/area, members free
29 Dundee 30 3D

August:
5 Mudjaw 30 3D
12 Mudjaw 30 3D
12 Wildwood 30 3D
19 Carleton 30 3D
19 Tomahawk Elk & Muley
(2nd half of Club Chanpionship) Reg. $10
19 Winameg 30 3D
19 Monroe 30 3D
19 Lincoln 30 3D
22 Archery Shoot Schedule Meeting @ Mudjaw 7pm
25 Mudjaw NFAA Paper Shoot
26 Lenawee 30 3D
26 Dundee 30 3D

September:
Mudjaw Bowmen Labor Day Weekend Shoot
1 Mudjaw 30 3D
2 Mudjaw 30 3D
3 Mudjaw 30 3D
9 Carleton 30 3D
9 Tomahawk Whitetail Warm-up
9 Canvasback 30 3D
9 Wildwood 30 3D
9 Maybee 30 3D
15 Dundee Poacher Shoot (start @ 7pm)
16 Winameg 30 3D
16 Lincoln 30 3D
16 Monroe 30 3D
23 Dundee 30 3D

January 2013:
6 Mudjaw 30 3D
6 Canvasback 30 3D
13 Tomahawk Polar Bear Shoot
20 Lincoln 30 3D Chili Shoot
20 Monroe 30 3D
27 Dundee 30 3D

For Schedules & Information call:
Bill Hassall 419-666-7657

Canvasback Gun Club
3801 W. Dunbar Rd. at Raisinville Rd.
Monroe, MI.
Reg. 9 to 2
Club: 734-241-2875
Dale Burkett: 734-777-3105

Carleton Sportsman Club
14100 Sumpter Rd.
Carleton, MI. (between Newburg & Colf)
Reg. 9 to 3
Club: 734-587-6040
Rick Adkins: 248-321-0751

Dundee Sportsman Club
2300 Plank Rd., Dundee, MI.
www.dundeesportsmanclub.com
Reg. 8 to 1
Club: 734-529-3581
Mike Stepp: 734-384-9890

Lenawee Co. Concervation League
1404 Sutton Rd., Adrian, MI.
www.lenaweeconservationleague.com
Reg. 8 to 2
Club: 517-263-5292
J.R. Abel: 517-917-6902

Lincoln Bowmen Archers
26245 King Rd., Romulus, MI
www.lincolnbowmen.org
Reg. 9 to 1
Club: 734-782-9293
Scott Jackson: 313-291-2368

Maybee Sportsmen Club
11490 Hoffman Rd., Maybee, MI.
Reg. 9 to 2
Club: 734-439-1353
Chuck Siffer: 734-730-1537

Monroe Rod & Gun Club
6280 Lighthouse Rd., Monroe, MI.
www.mcrgc.com
Reg. 8 to 1
Club: 734-243-9774
Remie Reaume: 734-777-3902

Mudjaw Bowmen
6240 Benore Rd., Toledo, Ohio
www.mudjawbowmen.com
Reg. 9 to 1
Club: 734-848-4097
Bill Hassall: 41-262-1354

Tomahawk Archers
2085 Erie Rd., Temperence, MI.
www.tomahawkarchers.net
Reg. 9 to 1
Club: 734-847-1748
Chris Jurski: 419-280-1002

Wildwood Bowmen
Adrian St. (behind the cemetary), Delta, Ohio
*crossbows welcome*
Reg. 9 to 1
Tracy Sattler: 419-250-2693 or 419-467-8451

Winameg Sportsman's Club
11123 Co. Rd. K (between 11 & 11.2) Delta, Ohio
Reg. 8 to 2
Dave Mason: 419-304-8192


----------

